# No smoke from CharBroil Bigy Easy SMR



## edg57 (Nov 9, 2010)

I posted this once before, but due to lack of success I thought I would try again.

I get ZERO smoke from my CharBroil Big Easy SRG. Here is what I have tried so far:

cooking in a shed, out of the wind; all possible locations for smoker box; seperate alum foil tray with more chips; smoking chips dry and smoking them soaked (for both a a short time and then for a long time); making some suggested mods to the smoker box (drilling some extra holes). I also diconnected/reconnected the tank.

I am told a Tommy ring would work, but it seems odd to me that I cannot get smoke from the unit as it is.  It's called a "smoker" but you can't tell that by mine.

The meat cooks fine - juicy and tender.  Just no smoke!

What else could be causing this, and how to correct???

Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2010)

Now can you post a picture of your smoker for us. Now when you put the chips in the smoker box and container does it have a way to get out. air holes maybe. Now when you do use the chips do they burn up and then you have to re-fill the container. Right???I'm not familiar with your type of smoker that's why I'm looking for the picture.


----------



## edg57 (Nov 10, 2010)

Another forum may have given me the answer.  Another guy had a similar problem and it turned out to be the regulator running from the tank to the smoker. On "high",  my flames should have yellow tips and they do not. So while its hot enough to cook the meat it may not be hot enough to smoke the chips.

I am going to get a replacement regulator from Char Broil and see what happens. Keep you posted.

Ed


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Ed,

I think I answered you before, but will do it again.  I also own a Big Easy and it's fantastic for cooking turkeys and roasts.  It cooks with "Radiant Heat", provides the best "Deep Fried Turkey" I've ever had, but without the oil.  Before you guys hack on me, try it before you comment!!!

I smoke my turkey or roast for a few hours and then into the Big Easy for the finish.  The smoke box on the Big Easy is not very useful.  I used to take the outside of a 9" spring form pan and lay it in the bottom.  Then I would pour a layer of pellets around the outside of the pan and get some smoke.

Does this help?

Todd


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2010)

If the wood is burning, you are getting smoke.  You don't have to see it for the smoke to be there.  The last thing you want is billowing white smoke.


----------



## edg57 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks again. I think I am going to try the new regular as well as the Tommy ring....hope it won't be overkill!

Ed


----------

